# Top Local Juices 2017 - Nominations for MENTHOL and MINT



## Andre (2/6/17)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2017.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be a date determined by me - with or without notice.

Go for it - nominate your favourite MENTHOL and MINT juices in this thread! Each category will get a thread like this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/17)

1. *XXX *Vapour Mountain
2. *Trinity Ice* by NCV
3. *Blackout* by Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/6/17)

*MMM Mint and Honey*


----------



## rev2xtc (2/6/17)

1. XXX Vapor Mountain 
2. Trinity Ice NCV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (2/6/17)

*Trinity Ice* by NCV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/6/17)

Duchess - Pompous Pom
Goblin - @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (2/6/17)

*Aqua Vitae by Troll Brothers*


----------



## Strontium (2/6/17)

Chilled pineapple by ADV


----------



## M5000 (2/6/17)

Tropical Ice - VM
XXX - VM
Menthol Ice - VM

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (2/6/17)

1. XXX Vapour Mountain
2. Blackout menthol Sickboy77
3. Trinity Ice

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/6/17)

1. XXX by Vapour Mountain
2. Sunset by Hazeworks
3. Spearz by Joose-e-liqz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/6/17)

Chilled Lychee by ADV
Chilled Naartjie by ADV


----------



## OneEyeLeft (2/6/17)

White Ice - Plume Station


----------



## Faheem777 (2/6/17)

1. Mint Fusion by Fusion E-Liquids
2. Xxx by Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (2/6/17)

Summer Breeze - Hooligan Juice Co
Wacky Wicks - G-Xperience
XXX - Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Patricia V Z (3/6/17)

Chilled Cherries - old school alchemist


----------



## Monna22 (3/6/17)

Cherries by Old school alchemist


----------



## ET (3/6/17)

Raspberry Ice - Granny's Famous Juice


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/17)

1. CRUSH by Hazeworks 
2. XXX by Vapour Mountain 
3. Trinity Ice by NCV

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rolandd97 (3/6/17)

ace of vapes icy cola


----------



## Mohamed Jooma (3/6/17)

joose e liqz spearz

ace of vapes icy cola


----------



## TrishenM007 (4/6/17)

ace of vapes icy cola


----------



## TrishenM007 (4/6/17)

cherry crush jooze e liqz


----------



## andre vos (4/6/17)

jooze e liqz chrry crush

ace of vapes icy cola


----------



## SouthernCelt (5/6/17)

1. *XXX *by Vapour Mountain
2. *Trinity Ice* by NCV
3. *Tantrum Twist'd* by Creamy Clouds

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BubiSparks (5/6/17)

*XXX* - Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (7/6/17)

Jeez, I really need to try Icy Cola!

1. XXX, vapour mountain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (7/6/17)

1. Blackout menthol Sickboy77
2. XXX Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## skola (7/6/17)

1. *Cherry Crush* - Joose E Liqs
2. *Icy Cola* - Ace of Vapes
3.


----------



## Mr.T (7/6/17)

XXX - Vapour Mountain
Chilled Liquorice - All Day Vapes (This stuff is frikkin awesome !!)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/6/17)

1. Blackout Menthol - Sickboy77
2. Ice Queen - Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid
3. XXX - Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Anneries (7/6/17)

Hazeworks - crush


----------



## shabbar (7/6/17)

Xxx - Vm
Trinity ice - Ncv

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz (7/6/17)

Blackout ICE by @Sickboy77 (I don't do Menthol of any kind but this juice I can vape all day)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/6/17)

XXX - VM
Crush - Hazeworks
Trinity ice - NCV

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bill (12/6/17)

XXX - Vapour Mountain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (14/6/17)

1. XXX - Vapour Mountain
NCV - Trinity Ice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (14/6/17)

*XXX* - Vapour Mountain

And I'm sure the best menthol must be
*Tropical Ice* - Vapour Mountain

Haven't tried Trinity Ice yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waleed (14/6/17)

1) *XXX* - Vapour Mountain
2) *Trinity Ice* - NCV

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gilly (14/6/17)

Trinity Ice - NCV

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Time is running out!

Nominate your 3 (or less) favourite local juices in this category to get them into the running for the vote off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (21/6/17)

XXX - Vapour Mountain
Iced Litchi - ADV


----------



## shaheed (21/6/17)

Cherry crush joose-e-liqz 

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel (22/6/17)

Trinity Ice - NCV
Icy Cola - Ace of Vapes
XXX - Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pindyman (22/6/17)

Raspberry Slushee by Coil Empire


----------



## Genosmate (30/6/17)

1.Tropical Ice - Vapour Mountain
2.XXX - Vapour Mountain
3.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

